# Snow anyone?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Friday night into Saturday :snowman: we are suppose to get lots of snow - like 12+ inches :snowcool: 

Anyone else getting snow this weekend? whats the predicted totals?

:snowbounce: :snow: :snowlaugh:







Oh I must say that I am NOT happy about this


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

no snow forecasted for us! 
temps are great, around 5-10F , interior Alaska is at -33F now (glad I'm near the water!!)


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, anywhere from 3-6 inches.....but at least not 12! Sooooo sick of winter!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I so wish this wasn't the case, but as of now we are also slated to have 12-18+ inches in Virginia. The article I read last night put our area in the worst category . . . potentially paralyzing. So I'm off to the store, hopefully early enough to beat the crowds of panicked people.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

We are supposed to get a little bit...no where near 12" though. I wish we were getting that much snow...might keep the ski resorts open a couple weeks longer!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Here they are predicting anywhere from 3-6 inches, big range and I'm not even sure if the weather people even know for sure how much this storm will bring. Good thing I'll be home tomorrow before it starts...bad thing is that I have to be at work by 5:30 Saturday morning and the township doesn't plow before 7 so DH will be taking me to work. I won't attempt to drive in it if I don't have to.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They say we will be getting about 4-6 inches. They said this morning to be ready for a bad drive Monday morning.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Just read to plan on not traveling in Va, central & southern Pa, the Delmarva and much of NJ. That's for Friday afternoon into Saturday. It says totals may come close to the December storm we had. I bet the goats will just love this as much as we do . Be safe!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kids-n-peeps said:


> Just read to plan on not traveling in Va, central & southern Pa, the Delmarva and much of NJ. That's for Friday afternoon into Saturday. It says totals may come close to the December storm we had. I bet the goats will just love this as much as we do . Be safe!


I hope my boss heard that! Because if not I have to open

actually I plan on telling my manager that I am not coming in if the weather is bad, back in December when I attempted I was to scared on the roads (people coming straight at me in the middle of the road) I called her from the road crying.

So yah if the snow totals are more then a couple inches we better be closed!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

We are not getting the storm on the eastern seaboard, it will be blocked by high pressure, keeping it south of Maine.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

greatcashmeres said:


> We are not getting the storm on the eastern seaboard, it will be blocked by high pressure, keeping it south of Maine.


Pshew- I saw this thread and was like Huh what....snow.....how did I miss this? 
Checked the weather and sure enough no snow in the forecast here......so that explains it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ProctorHillFarm said:


> greatcashmeres said:
> 
> 
> > We are not getting the storm on the eastern seaboard, it will be blocked by high pressure, keeping it south of Maine.
> ...


you two are very lucky

but actually it has been more snow for the south this year -- crazy I know

usually the pocanos get more snow then we do but this winter we have always gotten the higher snow totals then the north west part of our area, even in the small snow falls


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I know- wierd!!
My mom is in Lancaster PA and she got hit by that storm in December too- 21" I think?
I dont remember snow like that there in over 10 years or so- I think 1998?


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

On the radio this morning 12-18". Or as a friend said this morning...it's a 12 loaf-er! (Number of loaves of bread people need to wait out the storm...cause you know everyone stocks up on bread and milk before it snows!  )


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

kids-n-peeps said:


> Just read to plan on not traveling in Va, central & southern Pa, the Delmarva and much of NJ. That's for Friday afternoon into Saturday. It says totals may come close to the December storm we had. I bet the goats will just love this as much as we do . Be safe!


My winter storm warning says 20-28 inches here in the Shenandoah Valley(they must have upped the totals-I'm starting to freak a little), VA-YUCK! I don't like snow any more!!!!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I just saw that, too, Hunter (the 20-28" update from NWS). Thank goodness I got more hay the other day and went to the store this a.m. Now cross your fingers we don't lose power if it's windy . . .


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

That would be so bad...and I just saw that there are supposedly going to be blizzard conditions-OY!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

logansmommy7 said:


> That would be so bad...and I just saw that there are supposedly going to be blizzard conditions-OY!


they are already calling a blizzard warning! :shocked:

Lord help!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Our snow fall prediction went from 3-6 to 4-12.....still don't think these weather people know exactly what is going to fall.

I hope we don't lose power...I still keep a nite lite on for Princess Penelope!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> logansmommy7 said:
> 
> 
> > Lord help!


You've got that right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shocked:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

A snow pic . . . this is just the first few inches of the 18-30? inches forecasted here!
[attachment=0:29lublqt]First Phase 2010 Storm.JPG[/attachment:29lublqt]


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pic kids-n-peeps; wishing you safety.

Thinking of all of you in the path of this storm. I hope noone loses power and safe travels to those commuting on snow covered roads.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it started a little over an hour here where I work an longer then that at home (I live south of where I work).

So we already are getting close to the 1 inch mark - sigh


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I pray that all who are in the path of this storm stay safe!
First time in a very long time but I had to call off work this morning....even hubby's full size 4x4 wasn't getting up this hill with 12+ inches of snow on the road.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow Liz......12 inches! We have had snow and horrible winds here......I hope our lane has not drifted shut....it's hard to tell how things are with it still being dark. Hubby is suppose to deliver a race trailer to Illinois today, not sure he will be going. Sooooo sick of snow!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:GAAH: Oh My Gosh! I knew it was going to be bad, DH and I were out shoveling till 12:30am, (hope the snow blower starts). He shoveled all my gates and paths so I can feed...that's was futile. I can see a couple of my small shelters, the snow is half way up the doors, goats are inside looking out, wonder what they are thinking? 

Glad I didn't have to go anywhere, I was going to the store yesterday, Friday is my "usual" day for shopping, NO WAY, I've never seen that many people at this store! Got some milk and gave up. Hope I have enough food! LOL

I heard that they are telling DC'ers to expect to be homebound for up to 5 days!

Angel looks like she'll be kidding soon. Thank goodness I got my "barn cam" installed! She's all "snug as a bug" in the barn.

Good luck, stay warm!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Well-I will have to get a pic-but we got slammed last night...there is a lot of snow out there, and it is still coming down. More than we got in December which was around 20 or so inches. I will get out there later and let you know...What a mess!!!! :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hard to tell how much we have so far -- probably 18 inches??? the wind blows it around making the guess hard.

The wind is BRUTAL! I was trying to get to the door and it was a fight to get up the deck steps and then once I got up on the deck I couldnt breath! 

But goats are fed and watered and dogs went out to pee so I am staying put for a little while. 

next band of heavy snow is just about to hit us


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Snow has stopped for us......thank goodness!!!! Hard to tell how much we got with the winds.....I'm thinking only a few inches.....it is actually beautiful here this morning with the sunshine, but the winds are just awful! 

Like you Stacey......I went out and fed and water the chickens, goats and cats......found a place for the pups to do their business, the drifts are bad! I am inside for a while, gota warm up with some coffee and sit by the fire!

I am so sorry for those of you east and south of here that are getting hit so bad! Stay safe and be careful!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cdtrum said:


> I am so sorry for those of you east and south of here that are getting hit so bad! Stay safe and be careful!


we will be getting it the longest since it is moving north and then east so its still here for awhile


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Total amount since it stopped..... I have 21 inches here, and could still get an additional 2-4 by tonite.
DH used the snowblower to make a path to the shed for me as well as one for the dogs to go out. I waded through the snow at 5 this morning to give hay and water but at least now I won't have snow IN my boots....now I need to clean off my car so I'm not doing it before work in the morning. The neighbor was nice enough to use the blade on his tractor to scrape the bottom of my driveway where the township plowed it closed so DH won't be needing to use the snow blower down there again. Glad to see that you are home Stacey and staying off the roads.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Eww...21 inches?! Yucky!! We didn't get a lot...it's too windy to tell quite how much, probably just a few inches. I can still see most of my yard and that's because it's all piled up right by the gates and right when I come out of the house. In those places the drifts are about half way up my calf, thanks to the wind. Couldn't it have drifted somewhere I don't have to walk?? Nooo....I still had to shovel paths this morning. :roll: I won't complain too much, though, it could be way worse. ray:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow sounds really bad, watched the news this morning...wow!

got dumped on suddenly here, 6"...in the form of a whiteout blizzard.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

This year has been weird. I live in Michigan and normally we get lot of snow but we have hardly had anything and all the places that normally get just a little have been getting tons of the nasty stuff. Hope everyone is staying warm and safe through the bad weather!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

working on pictures to my Facebook will post some here :snowman: 

the worst part of all this? in 4 days we get another 6-12 inches dumped on us on top of the 24-30 inches we are getting today :sigh:

Liz NJ is in a state of emergency -- I couldnt leave even if I wanted or could!

WarPony -- usually the pocanos in PA get dumped with teh snow when we get storms and we get a dusting or when they say 3-6 inches of snow we barely get the 3 inches

this year has been total oposit. South Jersey gets all teh snow and the north and west get the lesser amounts.

anything over 8 inches our world stops -- now 2 storms over 20 inches and another on its way that is going to be close to another foot -- its madness :shocked: :crazy:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can see all the pictures here

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=1 ... 8386828e7f

select pictures:









You can see the barn on the far right past the house


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

LUCKY!!!!! :drool: 

I WISH I had snow here!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> LUCKY!!!!! :drool:
> 
> I WISH I had snow here!


LUCKY? let me tell you what this means.

First it means I have to shovel it - which is back breaking work. Shovel to the barn, aroudn the barn so they have places to go besides jsut in the barn for the next month!

Then we have to shovel our driveway to get out vehicals out. It also means i have to trudge through the snow with water to the goats and back again until we do shovel the snow.

Then because the dogs cant see where to go in the snow i have to make trenches for them to walk to go to the bathroom -- dig a trench to the shed to get their food. And then becasue in an hour the wind blows I have to dig the trenches all over again!

Oh its pretty to look at but oh way to much work and this kind of snow stays around for weeks!

If I didnt have to go out in it - drive on the roads or feed animals I would say bring on the snow.

I HATE SNOW


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

awwww Im sorry!!! IF I WAS THERE I WOULD HELP :hug: !!!! I love the snow! Ive never seen snow fall before! I would love to just live somewhere with snow!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Ugh, I went out this morning to feed and the snow is past my knee-high boots!! The llama was outside "patroling" and his belly is skimming the surface of the snow! and he's pretty tall!!!

-Meagan

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> awwww Im sorry!!! IF I WAS THERE I WOULD HELP :hug: !!!! I love the snow! Ive never seen snow fall before! I would love to just live somewhere with snow!


well thanks for the moral support

rightnow i should be out shoveling BUT like I said the wind is so terrible you cant breath and then ti just blows the snow right into the trenches you created -- so we will just have to wait till it stops snowing and the wind dies down.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh my that snow sounds mean! Does it snow alot where you live?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Oh my that snow sounds mean! Does it snow alot where you live?





StaceyRoop said:


> usually the pocanos in PA get dumped with teh snow when we get storms and we get a dusting or when they say 3-6 inches of snow we barely get the 3 inches
> 
> this year has been total oposit. South Jersey gets all teh snow and the north and west get the lesser amounts.
> 
> anything over 8 inches our world stops -- now 2 storms over 20 inches and another on its way that is going to be close to another foot -- its madness :shocked: :crazy:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

You know if you didn't have to get out in the dang stuff it wouldn't be soooo bad.....but when you have to take care of critters or get to work it just plain SUCKS, no better way to say it! I didn't mind the snow so much before I had the animals.....now I just hate it!

Stacey, Liz and all of you in the path stay safe and warm!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

My sister in Baltimore said they were forecast to get 20 inches or more, and they already had that other big one this winter. They are worried about losing electricity.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Snow??? What the heck is that??? Some sort of weird sickness? Oh, Stacy, I am so sorry :hug: Hope you feel better soon. :shades: 






We've got consistent 50-60 degree weather and sunshine and mud. :laugh: And it doesn't look like it's gonna change anytime soon.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

ProctorHillFarm said:


> I know- wierd!!
> My mom is in Lancaster PA and she got hit by that storm in December too- 21" I think?
> I dont remember snow like that there in over 10 years or so- I think 1998?


My inlaws in Philly got hammered with like 24" that last storm. I'm not sure what they got this time.

I don't remember 98's Blizzard, but I do remember 93's. First time I'd ever seen that amount of snow when we lived in NJ. It was close to 4 foot.

We've got about 3 inches here. We lucked out. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

SterlingAcres said:


> ProctorHillFarm said:
> 
> 
> > I know- wierd!!
> ...


no blizzard in 93 it was the blizzard of 96 and then we only got 3 feet

they just did all the major snow totals for the past couple years and I was right with the past three storms 96, 2009 and now


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i've been hearing about the storm from crazy rabbit friends.. they are holding the PA state rabbit convention right now.. and all the crazies drove thru the snowto get to it.. gotta love those dorks.

No snow here (yet) THANKFULLY!! i hate snow as much as stacey, which makes me happy to live in socal. but we do get a few inches every year, thanfully it all melts! but i still get to shovel snow in the driveway.. bleck.

we've been getting dumped on by rain again.. today is day 2 of waht they said is probably 4 days.. i hope not, my girls are all due soon and i dont have a barn


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> SterlingAcres said:
> 
> 
> > ProctorHillFarm said:
> ...


Nope. 93. We lived in Northern NJ. Could have been mountain run off because it came all the way to the Poconos. 96, we were living in the Poconos, so I wouldn't know what NJ got.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I totally agree Stacey - digging out is no fun! Yesterday we kept up with shoveling paths for us to the goat area and paths for the goats. As of bedtime last night, all was well . . . this a.m., though, drifts were everywhere and all of the paths were a thing of the past. With the wind and snow still going today, it was pointless to dig them again. So tomorrow will be fun, fun, fun! However, I am really thankful our electricity is still on (knock on wood) AND it was really pretty this evening.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice pictures! is that your barn down there? I hope not!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I wish, but that barn is across the street. Our pond is down on the left. The pic is actually a bit fuzzy b/c I wimpily took the pics through the window . Our chickens and goats are at the back of the property . . . still a bit of a walk, but not that far from the house.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom 










my brothers


















our neighbor came over and is going to plow our driveway so we stopped adn moved to clearing the vehicles off









haha


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Man...I really wish we had all that snow...but I would probably feel differently if we did not have a huge tractor with a plow...all that shoveling...ugh. 

We are prepared for lots of snow here but just have not gotten it this year...


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow Stacey, you have certainly gotten more than a fair share of snow. What a relief the neighbor has a plow.

Your goat almost looks stunned in that pic-like where did the yard go!?!?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they kept yelling at me even after I fed them.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Feed me more stare! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

official total for my township was just under 28 inches like 27.something inches

God Bless our neighbor who plowed our driveway and my grandmom's driveway :clap:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Just thought I would share a few pics of the goats from this a.m. :wink: 
Being greeted at the gate: [attachment=2:1rtu8og2]2010 Line-up.jpg[/attachment:1rtu8og2]
Myra sees what I am up to: [attachment=1:1rtu8og2]Are you taking pictures.jpg[/attachment:1rtu8og2]
Apple and Xeno are pretty bored with me and decide to take a snooze: [attachment=0:1rtu8og2]Might As Well Sleep.jpg[/attachment:1rtu8og2]


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Love your pics kids-n-peeps and Stacey...I need to post some sometime...but same scene here unfortunately!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks logansmommy - Xeno & Apple sleeping like that was so funny. They remained like that for ten minutes until I needed to squeeze past them on the path. Saw your Facebook pics - loved the barn shots!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I FINALLY got pics to upload to photobucket!! I took more yesterday with the girls outside. We're under a weather warning now with 6-12 expected this afternoon to overnight into tomorrow.
DH used the snowblower to make a path for me to the shed as well as for the dogs.....snow blower won't fit thru the gate to the girls yard so I used a shovel to clear an area for them.
From the back door to the shed and back yard.





























A few of the girls that were out long enough for me to get pics.















Penny decided to see EXACTLY how deep the snow was and I caught this as she turned around after thinking twice about going further!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Penny is to cute.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep.....it started here this morning, prediciting 10-12 inches within the next 2 days, 30mph winds tomorrow!.......I have my snow blower ready and hubby has the tractor and plow ready but with winds like that don't see that plowing will do much good!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Liz-Penny sure is cute! Love little black goats...

We are predicted to get 6-12 more inches on top of our 20 again today/tomorrow...YUCK! I don't know what we are going to do with all of this!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We are supposed to get 6-10 inches from last night till tomorrow afternoon. I didn't know about any of it till yesturday so I hurried over to my dads and got 3 bales of hay but the feed store was closed so I need to go out today because I will prob run out tomorrow. O and Faith was due yesturday so I get to do my 2 hour checks in this snow too. You can't even tell I was outside after 2 hours. its not really snowing hard it is just blowing all over. We have really high drifts in places and grass showing threw in other places. I really hate snow and want 75-85 degree temps. NOW. LOL I hope you all far well where the snow is really coming down be safe out there.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Well......we didn't get hit as bad as expected....only about 6 inches with 2 more today, winds have not been that bad as of yet. Pups did have hard time doing their business this morning with the drifts.....so I'll be getting the snowblower out in a while!

All of you in the east that are getting hit AGAIN....stay safe and warm, drink lots of :coffee2: !


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

UGH mom woke me up -- told me we are having a lull in the storm and the snow is wet and heavy and my back is hurting just thinking about it!

I have to go out now and help shovel :sigh: what a terrible winter


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What we have here is the dry powdery stuff...and blowing everywhere! My boys shed has snow in it because it blows up under the eaves. Stacey....a nice hot bath after shoveling will work wonders for your aches.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> I have to go out now and help shovel :sigh: what a terrible winter


You've got that right Stacey-we dodged the bullet on this one, only got 3 or so inches...maybe a bit more later today but not much-THANK GOODNESS! Hope the snow stops soon for you guys up north!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom lives just 25 miles from me and her county was just issued a blizzard warning!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

logansmommy7 said:


> StaceyRoop said:
> 
> 
> > I have to go out now and help shovel :sigh: what a terrible winter
> ...


thats wonderful to hear

we got like 10 inches last night but it warmed up and then it rained so it only looked like 5-6 inches but it was wet and hard to shovel

now its sleeting :GAAH: with more snow on the way


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Very nice pics kid-n-peeps and Liz! I've wondered how much other people have to shovel or move the snow with equipment to give their goats an area to go out in or even to get to their barns.

Thinking of you all going through a second round of snow and others getting storms too. Please be careful shoveling, especially the heavy wet stuff.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Well we finally got some. It sure is pretty. Snow day for the kid and the husband is working from home, but it's not a drop in the bucket compared to what some of you all have been getting. The horses are all fired up and playing in it. I snapped a few pictures of the ponies being silly this morning but the batteries in my camera died before I could get them on my computer. 

I'm calling our little storm "SNOW-MAGEDDON, TWO THOUSAND TEN!!!!" and what everyone else has been getting for the last two weeks "The Snow-pocalypse". *grin*


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Not a lot of extra snow here today, but winds have really kicked up from the west......I didn't even open the boys door out to their yard as it faces west! I tried letting them out on the east side through the main big doors out into our drive way, but they just walked to the doors looked out and went back in to play in the main barn.....with all this wind there is no use in trying to snow blow paths.....maybe tomorrow.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

well we got 30 inches in the weekend storm and got another good 20 today. I am so worried the roof will not take it in the house. We barely got the first part cleaned up, enough to get to the barn and where we need to. Now this and as usuall dh is out on the road. All the roads around here got closed( major and back roads). My husband swears our house is in a little vortex that just attracts snow and rain. I say its being on in south central pa on the MD line that brings the heavy stuff. Hope everyone else is doing better.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Still coming down here.....and I have had to call off work, I had to call off last Saturday when the first 22 inches fell, we have gotten another 12 on top of that. DH's 4x4 had a rough time getting 500 feet up the hill and we've not seen a plow truck here at all...... soooooooo my next 2 paychecks are each gonna be 8 1/2 hours short, but as DH said, thats a small price to pay to stay safe.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

dobe627, wishing you much safety.


dobe627 said:


> well we got 30 inches in the weekend storm and got another good 20 today. I am so worried the roof will not take it in the house.


I have been thinking about people's roofs, and since it's such a daunting task just dealing with the high amounts of snow on the ground, they won't be able to deal with roofs.

I am sorry your dh has to be on the road, know we are thinking of you.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Dobie and Liz and I are around the same area. We had 24" the first storm, and about 20" this time. The drifting was worse this time, I've had to re-dig the paths to the animals everytime I've fed. It was almost noon yesterday before I got to the horses (mini's and the Cashmere buck is with our gelding). That will teach me to get the snowblower "tuned up" every year. 

Thankfully, I had a big hay delivery before this all started so at least I don't have to worry about being short of hay.

They are talking about another storm on Monday! But, if it does this again, I don't know where we are going to put it all, our drifts are already 5' high!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Di thats the problem here, just now where to go with it anymore. Had to laugh they said the same thing on the news. At this rate it'll be melting until june. We are having blowing too. Had to rescue one of the barn cats must have followed the llamas path into the pasture then drifted shut. I know she was in the barn this am, but boy she was hollering when she saw me and clinging to a bush. Almost funny now that she's ok.
Thanks laura for the well wishes. I am just hoping mondays storm isn't anything. I don't think my back can take it. We don't have a snowblower. Usually use backhoe for most of the snow.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

by now I am sure you read I was dealing with a power outage -- the second power outage due to a storm in my memory! So it was quite the event at our house. 

Sorry to hear you guys are getting hit as hard as us. 

No blowing here this storm - lots last storm - because the snow is wet, it just stays put. I have pictures from my drive here into work - will post some on my blog later today once i get home


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you Lord, we got through without any power (or sat tv) problems. My son in Pittsburgh was without power for 3 days, finally had to go buy a generator.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Di said:


> Thank you Lord, we got through without any power (or sat tv) problems. My son in Pittsburgh was without power for 3 days, finally had to go buy a generator.


oh thats so scary -- glad there was a generator to buy, everyone was out here before the snow even started


----------

